# Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?



## Huchenfreak (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo an alle Reiseveranstalter und Alaskakenner (@ Dolphin, Sockeye lasst mich nicht im Stich  ! Ich bin gerade mit meinen Planungen für den Alaskaurlaub 2007 beschäftigt. Es soll eine Reise mit dem Wohnmobil ( wie schon 6 mal sein). Es wird keinen Aufenthalt in einer Lodge ( die dieses Eu Zertifikat für den Lachsimport meistens haben geben) Wir werden uns in der Gegend zwischen Soldotna und Homer aufhalten. Meine Fragen ist: Wie kann ich dort meinen Fisch zertifizieren lassen?  wo kann ich ihn einfrieren und zertifizieren lassen? Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es als nicht Lodge Urlauber dieses Zertifikat zu erhalten?


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*

Hallo Huchenfreak,
ich würde Dir gern helfen, bin aber nicht so im  Alaskageschäft wie vielleicht Sockeye. Es gibt dort eine Firma ( Alaska Sausages??), die diese Dinge erledigt. Es muß ein EU zertifizierter und zugelassener Betrieb sein. Wenn er regelgerecht arbeitet, müssen die Fische frisch angeliefert werden.
Es wird nur umständlich sein, da Du die Fische einige Tage vor Deiner Abreise abgeben mußt, damit entsprechend verfahren werden kann. Es kostet Dich schlichtweg nicht nur Geld sondern auch Urlaubstage.
Am besten iß den Fisch vorher auf und genieße Deinen Urlaub, es wird dann streßfreier für Dich...


----------



## Sockeye (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*

Hi Huchenfreak,

wann bist Du denn oben? Ich werde die letzten 2 Juliwochen höchstwahrscheinlich vor Ort sein. Wir können dann gerne ein paar Sockeyes aufs Kreuz legen...:q 

Aber zu Deiner Exportfrage:

Dolfins Tipp mit Alaska Saussage ist gut. Die sitzen in Anchorage. Dort kannst Du den Fisch gekühlt mit Fedex hinschicken und die stellen Dir dann die Kisten transportbereit in Anchorage am Flughafen zum Abreisetag zur Verfügung. Ist aber recht kostspielieg...so 10$ pro pfund Frischisch zzgl. ca. 60$ fürs Zertifikat

Aber, wenn Du schon in Homer bist, wirst Du nicht umhinkommen ein paar Helis zu pumpen. Das geht nur mit einem Charter.

Buch den doch bei Moni und Steve (Alaska Fishing Charters, K-Bay Charter) in Soldotna (Lovers Lane 999 ; Sterling Highway Richtung Homer, die Erste links nach dem McDonalds)

In so einem Helicharter bei denen ist das "processing" dabei. Da sprichst Du einfach Moni an, die ist Deutsche. Sie wird Dir dann genau erklären, wo Du momentan am besten Deinen Fisch vakuumiern oder räuchern lässt und das Zertifikat bekommst. Dort kannst Du dann auch den Fisch gefrohren lagern. Und bei Deiner Rückfahrt abholen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Dorschi (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*

Großer das Zertifikat muß vorher beantragt werden.
Dauert glaub ich 4 Wo bis es da ist.
Steve wollte das unter Umständen selbst in die Hand nehmen, da die Leute beim Processing in Soldotna etwas komisch waren.
Frag mal an!


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*

Das wird nichts, mit dem "selbst in die Hand nehmen". Ist einfach eine sehr aufwändige Geschichte. Die Betriebe werden ja nicht von den USA sondern von der EG zertifiziert. Dazu müssen sie einen eigenen zugelassenen Veterinär haben. Alles eine sehr sehr teure Angelegenheit - EG sei Dank!

Für die Zertifizierungsbetriebe liegt das Problem dabei darin, dass sie unterschreiben müssen, dass die Fische aus einem entsprechend zugelassenen Fangbetrieb mit hygienischen Mindestvoraussetzungen kommen. Das können Lodges manchmal
gerade noch leisten, Fische aber von einem Angler aus dem Auto entgegenzunehmen ist problematisch. Da gehts um richtiges Geld und nicht um Kaffekassenbeträge, wie man sie mit Einzelanglern
verdient.
Ich würds anders machen - aber das schreib ich lieber nicht....


----------



## Huchenfreak (2. August 2006)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*

Hallo! Danke für die vielen tips! @ Sockeye: Wir sind immer so 2 te und 3te Augustwochen rübergeflogen wegen der Silvers!Wie ist das dann wenn ich den Heilbuttrip bei K-Bay buche?( ist das der oberhalb der Fishing Lagoon ?)  Stellen die mir dann das Zertifikat für das heilbuttfilet aus? Können die mir dann auch ein Zertifikat für meine z.b. im anchor River oder Kasilof gefangenen Lachse ausstellen? Viele Grüße Matthias


----------



## Sockeye (2. August 2006)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*

Hallo Matthias,

K-Bay Charters hat seinen Standort und seine Boote in Homer (Homer Spit).

Moni und Steve gehört der Laden. Sie sind jedoch in der Soldotna Lodge (Adresse oben, bzw. Monika@soldotnalodge.com ) zu erreichen/sprechen. Von dort aus kannst Du auch den Charter buchen. Schau einfach am Anfang des Urlaubes bei Moni vorbei, besprich den Charter und sie wird Dir sicherlich behilfreich sein eine Lösung zu finden.  

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Huchenfreak (2. August 2006)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*

Hey! @ Sockeye: Vielen Dank ich werd da einfach mal Kontakt aufnehmen!


----------



## voxglotzer (3. August 2006)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Moni und Steve gehört der Laden. Sie sind jedoch in der Soldotna Lodge (Adresse oben, bzw. Monika@soldotnalodge.com ) zu erreichen/sprechen.


Die müssen ja geradezu  24 Stunden am angeln sein 





> _*Preisliste 2004*_





Ich werd trotzdem mal Anfang September vorbeischauen und die Lage peilen.


----------



## Sockeye (12. November 2006)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*

So, der Vollständigkeit halber. Leider hat Dolfin Recht. Steve konnte das Verfahren nicht abkürzen.

D.h. für die Kenai Halbinsel

4-8 Wochen vor Reiseantritt muss man die Firma:

Alaska Seafoods Direct
PO Box 2713
Soldotna, AK 99669
1-800-656-6070
907-262-6070
907-262-3110 (FAX)
email: asd@alaska.net

kontaktieren und Ihnen  Abreisedatum, Name und Adresse nennen. Diese beantragen dann dieses "Certificate" in Juneau. (50 US$)

Wenn Du dann dort bist muss der Fisch von denen verarbeitet werden. (ca. 2 US$ / Kilo) Die Menge wird dann auf dem Lappen eingetragen und bei der Einreise in der EU kann es höchstes noch sein, dass ein Zöllner den Fisch noch verzollen will.

Ansonsten einfach über Basel oder Zürich fliegen...:g 

VG
Sockeye

P.S.
Für mich und meine ca. 25kg macht das ca. 100$. Ein Flug über Zürich würde aber 300€ mehr kosten. - Klare Entscheidung


----------



## regenbogenlachs (30. November 2006)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*

Hallo  ich war dieses Jahr wieder in Alaska
Alaska Sausage in Anchorage ist perfekt organisiert. Herr Eckmann jun (Vater ist Deutscher und seit XXX Jahren dort) hat Betrieb übernommen. War vorher bei Fish and Game.
Nicht billig aber es läuft super. Gute Qualität wenn man räuchern lässt oder auch tauscht.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. November 2006)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*

Nenn mal Preise!


----------



## regenbogenlachs (30. November 2006)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*

Hallo
habe lt. Kreditkartenabrechnung ca. 220 € für 23 kg
Rotlachs räuchern incl. Zeugnis (30-40 US $) bezahlt. Allerdings
hatten wir 10-15% Rabatt da wir 8 Mann waren.
Was sehr gut ist, sie holen den Lachs am Flughafen ab und bringen ihn wieder bei Ausreise zum Flughafen.

Wo gehtst Du hin zum Angeln???


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*

Hallo Regenbogenlachs,
entschuldige, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. Das Posting war mir etwas aus dem Sinn gekommen. Danke für die konkreten Zahlen. Es ist wichtig, die Dinge beim Namen zu nennen. Erlebe leider häufig völlig unsinnige Dinge auf diesem Sektor.

Ich selbst fische mehr in British Columbia. Zumeist gehe ich die Hälfte meines Urlaubs an den Fraser und eine andere Hälfte verbringe ich meist in wechselnden Revieren. Das Problem mit dem Fisch ist aber überall gleich.


----------



## Anderl30 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*

Hallo,
ich war letztes Jahr mit dem Wohnmobil in dieser Gegend. Wir haben bei Kasilof Seafoods alles eingefroren und dannach uns von denen ein Certifikat ausstellen lassen. Preis 50 $ für 23 KG Fisch.Davor haben wir ga rnichts machen müssen. Ein Problem ist dass beim Zoll sich keiner richtig auskennt. Wir haben unsere Certifikate gezeigt und denen erklärt was das ist. Dann war alles Ok. Sehr zu empfehlen ist der Koho Campground am Kasilof River. Der gehört einem alten Franzosen der fast alle Sprachen spricht und sehr gute Tips geben kann wo es gerade am besten ist. Von dort kann man auch am Strand Heilbut fischen wie die Einheimischen wenn man genug Lachs hat. Allerdings nur bei High Tide. Wenn Du auf Heilbut rausfahren willst dann am besten von Ninilchik. Von Homer aus fährst du so lange raus. Ninilchik Charters verlangt 180 $ Pro Tag und Person. 

Wenn Dein Reiseveranstalter dich im Stich läßt dann wende Dich an Walter Kees (http://www.king-salmons-agentur-oberland.de/) der kennt sich aus und recherchiert so lange bis er Deine Fragen beantworten kann. Außerdem hat er ein sehr günstiges Honorar. Wir haben letztes Jahr 1700 Euro inkl. Flug und Wohnmobil für 14 Tage gezahlt.

Gruß,
Anderl


----------



## Sockeye (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alaska: Lachs Einfuhr in EU wie?*

Hallo Boardies,

ich bin auch wieder von Alaska zurueck (Helis wir kommen!!) und will mal meine Erfahrung mit der Einfuhr in die EU posten.
*
1. Vor Reiseantritt*
Über den jeweiligen Reiseveranstalter oder direkt über den zertifizierten Verarbeitungsbetrieb das Zertifikat beantragen.
Diese benötigen Name, Adresse und Ausreisedatum (Ablug) aus den USA. Da dieses Zertifikat (Vorlage) in Juneau ausgestellt wird, kann dies 2-3 Wochen dauern. Mittlerweile haben aber einige Verarbeitungsbetriebe die Zertifikate vorrätig.

*2. In Alaska während des Aufenthaltes*
*a.)*Direkt am Anfang des Urlaubes zu dem Verarbeitungsbetrieb gehen und sicherstellen, dass der *gesamte Fang *der zusammenreisenden Gruppe *auf ein Zertifikat *kommt.

*b.)* die Fische (möglichst schon filetiert und portioniert) beim Verarbeiter abliefern.

*3. Bei der Abreise*
Die vakuumierten und gefrohrenen Fische auf Boxen verteilen lassen, so dass jeder Teilnehmer der Gruppe seinen Anteil am Fisch in "seiner" Box hat. Sich für jeden Teilnehmer eine gesonderte Rechnung für die Verarbeitung ausstellen lassen.
Auf jeden Fall die Fishing-License aufheben.

*3. Bein Zoll in Deutschland*
*a) *mann kommt einfach durch |supergri (Glück gehabt)
*b)* mann wartet so ca. 30 Min an der Gepäckausgabe, dann kann es sein dass die Zöllner verschwinden...
*c) *Der Zöllner erkennt den Fisch und verweist Dich an die Tierärztin (die bei Flügen aus Anchorage, bei Zoll steht, oder ansonsten in ihrem Büro in der Gepäckausgabe sitzt)

Dort zeigst Du ihr das Zertifikat, mit dem Sie Dich zu der Perishable Stelle an Tor 26 am Flughafen schickt. (Der Fisch bleibt bei Ihr, Du nimmst den kostenlosen Shuttle Bus)

Dort in der Perishable Stelle befindet sich die *Tierärztliche Grenzkontrollstelle* bei der Du das Geimeinsame Veterinärdokument für die Einfuhr (*GVDE*) ausfüllst. Daraufhin wird Dir eine Rechnung über 73€ ausgestellt.
(55€ je Sendung bis zu 6 Tonnen/ Zertifikat
18€ für eine angefangene Bearbeitungsstunde.)
Hier zahlt es sich aus, wenn die Gruppe nur ein Zertifikat hat.

Mit dem abgestempelten GVDE, wieder den Shuttle Bus zurück zum Flughafenterminal nehmen und zurück zum Büro der Amtstierärztin in der Gepäckausgabe, wo Du dann deinen Fisch bekommst.

Mit den vollständigen Papieren gehts dann mit dem restlichen Gepäck durch den Zoll. Bei kleineren Mengen 25-30 kg wird kein Zoll erhoben. Wenn man natürlich mit 100kg Fisch ankommt, sollte man die Rechnung des Verarbeitungsbetriebes zusammen mit der Fishinglicense vorzeigen können um den Zollwert zu bestimmen.

Das genze Prozedere hat ca 1,5 Stunden in Anspruch genommen.

Kosten: (wir waren zu Zweit unterwegs)

US-Zertifikat 55$
Vakuumieren einfrieren und lagern von 120lb Fisch. (120 x 1,20$)
144$
Fishboxen 39,90$
Handling 10$
------------------------
Summe USA 243,90$ = 174€

GVDE Deutschland  73,-€
------------------------
Gesamtsumme 247,-€
*= p.P. 123,50€ für 60lb (ca. 25kg) Fisch*

*Anmerkung:*
In Zukunft (ab 2008) soll das Verfahren in Frankfurt erleichtert werden und das GVDE Dokument sowie die Rechnung von der Tierärztin in der Gepäckausgabe direkt erstellt werden können.

VG
Sockeye


----------

